# My Great Grandfather: Joseph A Magnus



## jets (Nov 23, 2014)

Looking For Collectors


----------



## jets (Nov 23, 2014)

My name is Jimmy Turner and I am the Great Grandson of Joseph A Magnus. His company, the Jos. A.Magnus & Co., located in Cincinnati, distributed and distilled a successful line of Pre Pro spirits. Since I was last on this site in the fall of 2012, I have collected a few bottles but, am still searching for and bottles with labels and any supporting advertising materials.. His flagship brand was Murray Hill Club but,he had a line of other accepted brands listed below. I have seen Murray Hill Club, Bob Taylor and Uncle Bob labels on the internet but, have never acquired any.

The company used the brand names:
"Apollo Club Rye", "Asa Holt", "Bob Taylor", "Bonnie Brook", "Golden Rule", "Lover's Delight", "Magnus Horseshoe", "Magnus Private Stock", "Magnus XXX", "Maximus", "Murray Hill Club", "Police", "Royal Seal", "Sand Mountain", "Seth Wakefield", "Tom Boone's Old Randolph", "Uncle Bob", "Vigilant", and "Ye Olde Tavern Fine Rye."

Any help or leads to other collectors would be great as I continue to be on an incredible family adventure.


----------



## LC (Nov 23, 2014)

I have always liked the Magnus . I just sold a Magnus Murray Club bottle . It had a silver plate cover applied around the bottle . The metal was shaped as the shoulder is on the square bottle and has the Murray Club fancy inscription as well as the Magnus logo incised in the metal cover . Only one I have ever came across and am already kicking myself for selling it . Don't know if it was a one of a kind piece or not , don't even think I have a picture of it anymore . I am pretty sure I sold it quite a bit under what it might be worth . If I can find a pic I will post it . I think I still have three different variations of the Magnus bottles , all embossed , and I do not think that any of them is a hard to find bottle . Good luck in your quest for family bottles .


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 23, 2014)

Good luck in your search.  Here in Kansas City, the J. Rieger Distilling Company was just reformed by a great grandson of the founder.  Got any grand plans like that?  I'll keep my eye pealed for stuff here in Kansas City. Scott


----------



## jets (Nov 24, 2014)

LC,

I'd love to speak with you about Magnus bottles. Are you willing to call me or correspond by email.


----------



## LC (Nov 24, 2014)

Well , tried to send you a PM but was unable to find an option to click on to do so . Must be in my slow mode today . I would be glad to converse with you , but I have to say I know nothing about Magnus except for coming in possession of some of his bottles over the years . I am going out later today and see if I can find the other Magnus I have . I know where two of them are I think , and they are ones that pop up off and on so nothing rare . But I do have a large medicine style bottle , nothing fancy to look at , but I have never seen but one or two of them over the years . At the moment the wind outside is blowing thirty plus miles an hour and it is raining , if we get a pause in the rain I will go out and see  if I can find bottle in question .


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Jimmy, and welcome to the forum. I have three Magnus bottles I have found in Louisiana. Nothing with a label, but the amber flask is one of my favorites. Would love to see some of yours. Here what I have. 
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 24, 2014)

Oops double posted !


----------



## Jeanette (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi....Jimmie I have in my possession two Jos. A. Magnus Whiskey Flasks???  Large and Small....the glass has turned purple so dated around 1900.....or so.  They have the lion and arrows....... Please let me know if you are interested in purchasing.  I don't know a lot about bottle collecting.....but they appear to be in great shape.....if you are interested I could send pictures.  Thank You......


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 7, 2015)

I just dug the clear pint last week . Cool bottle .


----------



## HALLPE (Mar 18, 2020)

jets said:


> My name is Jimmy Turner and I am the Great Grandson of Joseph A Magnus. His company, the Jos. A.Magnus & Co., located in Cincinnati, distributed and distilled a successful line of Pre Pro spirits. Since I was last on this site in the fall of 2012, I have collected a few bottles but, am still searching for and bottles with labels and any supporting advertising materials.. His flagship brand was Murray Hill Club but,he had a line of other accepted brands listed below. I have seen Murray Hill Club, Bob Taylor and Uncle Bob labels on the internet but, have never acquired any.
> 
> The company used the brand names:
> "Apollo Club Rye", "Asa Holt", "Bob Taylor", "Bonnie Brook", "Golden Rule", "Lover's Delight", "Magnus Horseshoe", "Magnus Private Stock", "Magnus XXX", "Maximus", "Murray Hill Club", "Police", "Royal Seal", "Sand Mountain", "Seth Wakefield", "Tom Boone's Old Randolph", "Uncle Bob", "Vigilant", and "Ye Olde Tavern Fine Rye."
> ...


----------



## HALLPE (Mar 30, 2020)

We found this bottle.  Do you have any information on it?


----------

